# PPI P900.4 Refurb- $129.90 shipped



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just picked one up. Think its a great value amp for that price.

PRECISION POWER PPI P900.4 4/2 CHANNEL 900 W RMS AMP CAR SPEAKER/SUB AMPLIFIER 709483038196 | eBay


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Also says 60 return and has a 3 year warranty. Dyno - Just under 1000 watts into 4 channels at 2ohms


----------



## VietPho (May 27, 2008)

I had one of these when they first came out and it died on me without even blowing up the internal fuses. Another guy on SMD forum had one that failed on him too. The quality of these amps are no good.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

I purchased a 2nd hand one off this forum around 2 years ago and mine is going well still.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. The PPI, NVX, Polk, Soundstream versions are all basically clones based on my research. All made in China likely from the same factory or close proximity right? Different heatsink, similar boards, similar parts. But ok, maybe the PPI does have more reliability issues I don't know, this one is indeed refurbished by the MFG but has a warranty. The fail rate may be similar to others of this type and specific examples of fail could just be anecdotal evidence. Consideration here.

Anyway, the seller has various amps in this line up that are good deals. Just hoping this would help someone else in the forum.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of the guts.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

This may be of interest too:

PRECISION POWER PPI P600.2 2-CHANNEL 600 WATT RMS POWER CAR STEREO AMP AMPLIFIER 709483038189 | eBay

I'm not associated with the seller in any way btw.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

reker13 said:


> Also says 60 return and has a 3 year warranty. Dyno - Just under 1000 watts into 4 channels at 2ohms


You can't beat them for the money. In the back of my mind I want to think the refurbished would be better than a new because what ever problem it had new is now out of the picture.


----------

